# Tricks anyone??



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

My tiel has come such a long way and is bonded to me but not 100% - I still can't give her scritches or cuddles. Though I know she may never like scritches, I'm hoping she will!  I read that training them can help them bond even closer to you so I bought a book on trick training. I've never trained any of my previous birds to do tricks so I need a little help, please. How should I go about it with my cockatiel? Are there any tricks cockatiels are more prone to learn? Any suggestions or advice on doing so? I haven't read the book yet but it seems to focus more on bigger parrots. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not sure because none of mine do any Unless you count giving kisses on command and thats just one of them 

But I have heard a whole lot about Clicker Training, It's used on Dogs, Cats, Horses, Birds, to teach them things,

and I am pretty sure there are a few videos on You Tube about clicker training Might want to check them out


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I used to do clicker training on dogs. The first step is to "load the clicker". You click it them give them a treat over and over again 'till they associate the clicker with the treat. Then when you are training them you have to click the clicker as soon as they even make a step in the right direction. The slightest bit of progress needs an immediate click and treat. They just keep getting closer and closer to what you want them to do.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, both of you! I really appreciate it. Will have to check out and get me a clicker then.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i have a clicker they are very loud can make the bird jump, maybe click your mout clickers are not expensive but ter are not ceap enough to buy and never use,

i migt try jojo wit clicker training again


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah i used to have a clicker for my dogs but they were more interested in thinking it was a toy than a training device!  i never kept it up tho and couldn't tell you where it is now. i think i paid about 20 for the clicker and book.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's a free clicker training group for birds at http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Bird-Click/


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, tielfan!!


----------

